# Leasing or Chartering your boat?



## Ervmc (Mar 17, 2001)

Looking for information concerning renting or leasing my sailboat. I have a 1991 39'' Privilege catamaran in good condition that I am considering leasing or renting for part of the year along the Southeast U.S. and Bahamas. Anyone with experience and suggestions concerning this action? I need to understand my various options, such as Charter Company, time share or lease arrangement. What type of problems were encountered? Type insurance required and any other info would be a help. Thanks


----------

